# c++ ide für Einsteiger

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich möchte mich etwas mit c++ beschäftigen. Welche ide könnt ihr empfehlen? Eclipse?

----------

## Finswimmer

QT-Creator fand ich sehr schön für meine ersten Versuche in C++, allerdings direkt mit QT Anbindung.

----------

## sirro

Habe es länger nicht mehr genutzt, aber für reines C/C++ war Netbeans eigentlich ganz brauchbar.

Für C++/Qt würde ich aber auch die Richtung Qt-Creator probieren. Da meine Qt-Zeiten vorbei sind habe ich den zwar selber noch nicht benutzt, aber gutes davon gehört.

KDevelop und Anjuta gibt es auch noch, aber die konnten mich nie begeistern.

----------

## franzf

Für "etwas mit C++ beschäftigen" brauchts aber keine IDE! Da tuts auch ein normaler Text-Editor.

Für kleine Sachen schmeiß ich nicht mein kdevelop an, die paar Dateien sind mit einer Kate-Session wunderbar zu überschauen.

Für den Anfang steht eine IDE mMn. sogar eher im Weg. Lauter neue Begriffe, viel zu viele Buttons, und vor allem bieten sie den Luxus, den ein Anfänger nicht verwenden sollte. Text Completion hilft einem Erfahrenen User, ein Anfänger sollte erstmal die ganzen namen kennen und lernen.

Zur Not kann man übrigens auch Vim (und wahrscheinlich auch Emacs) aufbohren, dass die IDE-ähnlich daher kommen.

Also nicht die IDE-Frage vor das lernen stellen, erstmal mit minimalen Mitteln anfangen  :Smile: 

// Achja:

http://cplusplus.com/reference/

darf natürlich nicht fehlen!

----------

## root_tux_linux

cout << "Qt Creator oder Eclipse mit CDT" << endl;  

 :Wink: 

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

vi und g++!

Wenn du auch in anderen Sprachen was machst und dich nicht immer umgewöhnen willst würde ich Eclipse nehmen. Ich nehm das auch für Java, C/C++ und latex.

Sebastian

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze sehr gerne Eclipse (allerdings hauptsächlich für Java, nur selten für C++).

----------

## Yamakuzure

Für kleine Sachen: Geany - Schlägt kate/gvim/kedit/etc um längen, ist sehr klein und schnell

Für große Sachen: Code::Blocks - Die beste Cross-Platform IDE, die ich je gefunden habe. (Achtung! Subjektive Meinung!)

- Wie Eclipse+CDT heutzutage aussieht, weiß ich nicht, vor zwei Jahren wars ein Krampf. Außerdem ist Eclipse immernoch, oder mehr denn je, ein riesieger Moloch. (Für perl mit E-P-I-C plugin aber sehr gut zu gebrauchen)

- kdevelop und QT-builder eignen sich eben für das, was ihre Namen sagen KDE und QT.

- anjuta soll für gnome ganz gut sein, ich kann mich damit nicht anfreunden

- vi(m) oder (x)emacs sind sehr mächtig (zumindest mit Hilfe von ctags und einer Horde anderer seperater Tools die bei den IDEs "einfach so" mit dabei sind), aber der Lernaufwand ist mächtig. Es gibt eigentlich kaum etwas unintuitiveres.

Was ich an einer echten IDE wie Code::Blocks mag: Weiß ich nicht, was eine Methode braucht, und wie sie überladen ist, zeigts mir ein Tooltip. Weiß ich nicht welchen Typ eine Variable hat, zeigts mir ein Tooltip. Will ich wissen, wie eine Methode funktioniert, klicke ich mit der rechten maustaste drauf, und kann mit "find declaration" in die richtige Datei, an die richtige Stelle springen. Mit VI geht das zwar auch, ist aber sehr umständlich einzurichten. (Dann gehts aber wunderbar)

Just my 2 Pfennige

----------

## mrsteven

Für die ersten Gehversuche (und auch noch deutlich darüber hinaus) langen ein guter Editor (meinetwegen gvim oder kate) und die Shell völlig. Wenn du dich irgendwann daran wagen willst grafische Oberflächen zu entwickeln, dann schau dir den Qt Creator an. Aber übernimm dich nicht gleich am Anfang!  :Wink: 

Im Prinzip kannst du direkt loslegen, hast bei Gentoo ja schon gleich alles an Entwicklungswerkzeugen dabei...  :Wink: 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

wie vorher bereits ein paar mal erwähnt, zum Herantasten tut es normalerweise ein einfacher Editor. Auch schon mittlere Projekte lassen sich noch halbwegs gut mit kate realisieren. In der linken Spalte sind alle Dateien aufgelistet, mit denen Du arbeiten willst, dann hast du rechts das eigentliche Editorfenster und unten noch eine Konsole zum Übersetzen und testen. Syntaxhighlighting funktioniert auch.

Viel mehr würdest Du am Anfang von Eclipse (mit CDT, wie bereits erwähnt) ohnehin nicht benutzen. Eclipse ist in Sachen C/C++ sogar stellenweise strenger als die C-Norm, von daher würdest Du dort sicher von vorneherein einen schönen Stil lernen, allerdings nur, wenn Du nicht vorher frustriert aufgibst, weil es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen gibt, die Dir nichts sagen. Dafür sind die Fehlermeldungen aber im Gegensatz zu kate immer direkt an der Stelle angezeigt, an der sie vermutlich liegen und sind direkt im Quelltext unterschlängelt.

Eclipse bietet in erster Linie noch zusätzlich gute Möglichkeiten, den Überblick zu behalten, sprich Links zu den verschiedenen Stellen und ein extra Fenster, in dem die ganzen Kommentare zu sehen sind.

Dann kommt noch die Sache mit den Makefiles dazu. Wenn die Dich auch interessieren, kannst Du in einem normalen Editor sicher mehr erreichen, weil du genau weißt, was passiert. Wenn Du Dich aber lieber auf die Sprache an sich beschränken möchtest, dann bietet Eclipse die Möglichkeit, die Makefiles automatisch zu erstellen und dann auch automatisch alles zu bauen.

Ich bin jetzt eben nur zufällig über den Thread gestolpert und bin mal kurz drüber geflogen, da hab ich nichts davon gesehen, ob Du bereits viel Programmiererfahrung hast und wenn ja womit, für weitere Hilfe wäre das sicher interessant, aber ich denke auch, die bisher hier zu lesenden Informationen sind schon recht gut,

viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

